# hot water



## welditup (Oct 2, 2010)

:?: hi got a s555 is it ment to have hot water in the kitchen tap?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It is if you've got gas turned on and turned the water heater on and you have water in the tank.

tony


----------



## welditup (Oct 2, 2010)

:lol: wot i ment was it has only one tap its not a mixer tap?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If it's got only got one tap it's got to be a miIxer, otherwise how are you going to get cold water.

tony


----------



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

Its got to be a mixer.
up and down= on and off.
left and right=hot and cold.

Jeff.


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*mixer tap*

I have an s555 and it's a mixer tap in the kitchen sink. You should find the mixer at waist height on the panel in front of the sink. hope this helps

Allan


----------



## welditup (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks found it :lol:


----------



## welditup (Oct 2, 2010)

*inverter*

got a 1000 wat inverter tryed a low watt kettle got buzzing noise from inverter is that nor :?:


----------

